# automator



## eratoast (20 Mai 2007)

bonjour, j'ai besoin de faire un truc tous les jours sur safari.
Je voudrais savoir s'il existe autre chose que automator pour lancer des taches. Car je dois cliquer sur une page en flash, et de plus j'aimerais que ce soit programmé pour être fait tous les jours.
Je crois savoir qu'il existe un soft comme ça pour PC (connais pas le nom) ou on indique l'endroit oû la souris doit pointer.
merci


----------



## niko34 (21 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres logiciels pour faire ça mais Automator devrait. Pourquoi ne veux-tu pas l'utiliser?

Au cas où tu changes d'avis:

http://automatorworld.com/archives/automator-virtual-input/

C'est une action qu'il faut acheter 25$. Ca fait un peu cher, mais si tu en as besoin tous les jours...

Virtual Input te permet de positionner/redimensionner les fenêtres et de simuler un click gauche à une position donnée. 

En combinant les actions de Safari et de Virtual Input, tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir.


----------



## eratoast (22 Mai 2007)

Et apr&#233;s je peux programmer l'action tous les jours, ou il faudra que je lance la tache &#224; chaque fois?


----------



## niko34 (22 Mai 2007)

Tu peux enregistrer l'action comme un &#233;v&#233;nement iCal. Dans iCal tu peux ensuite d&#233;finir une p&#233;riodicit&#233; quotidienne. Je fais d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a pour envoyer des donn&#233;es sur internet tous les jours.

L&#224;, je suis au boulot (pas de mac), mais je vais essayer de te faire un workflow (une s&#233;rie d'actions) automator pour voir si ce que tu veux faire est bien possible. Si &#231;a marche, je joindrai le fichier tout pr&#234;t (sans la license Virtual Input ).


----------



## niko34 (24 Mai 2007)

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire quelque chose, mais pas avec Virtual Input. J'ai plut&#244;t utilis&#233; "Extra Suites" qui fournit quelques fonctions sympas, payant (10$), mais moins cher que Virtual Input. En tout cas, tu peux l'essayer avant de l'acheter pour voir si &#231;a te convient.

L'explication est un peu longue mais y'a rien de compliqu&#233;.

Tu peux trouver "Extra Suites" l&#224; : http://www.kanzu.com/software/extrasuites.sit

Une fois install&#233; (comme une application, gliss&#233; dans le dossier Application), il permet de simuler un click de souris en AppleScript. C'est ce que je fais, mais depuis automator.

Tu pourras ensuite essayer le workflow suivant : http://perso.orange.fr/nicolas.philippe/SimulateClick.zip
- il ouvre Safari pour &#234;tre s&#251;r qu'il soit en premier plan
- il charge une url. A toi de la changer vers le site qui t'int&#233;resse
- il ex&#233;cute un script pour:
    * mettre la fen&#234;tre de safari en haut &#224; gauche de l'&#233;cran
    * &#233;ventuellement redimensionner la fen&#234;tre si elle n'est pas assez grande (enl&#232;ve les -- si tu veux faire ce redimensionnement)
    * bouger la souris (avec Extra Suites)
    * simuler un click (toujours avec Extra Suites). A toi de param&#233;trer les coordonn&#233;es qui te conviennent.


Je ne garantie rien bien s&#251;r, mais chez moi, &#231;a fonctionne.

Si &#231;a marche, enregistre le pour conserver le workflow param&#233;tr&#233; comme tu veux. Ensuite, tu peux faire: Fichier -> Enregistrer comme Module -> Module pour: Alarme iCal. Ensuite tu choisis une p&#233;riodicit&#233; de ton &#233;v&#233;nement dans iCal.

Tiens moi au courant.


----------

